# Flatland Rahmen/Bike



## petersq0n (7. Juni 2011)

Abend zusammen

Wie der Thread schon sagt bin ich auf der Suche nach einem neuen Flatland Rahmen oder sogar Bike. War seit gut 7 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Rad und wollte nun wieder einsteigen, doch hat sich denk ich mal in der Zeit doch einiges bewegt auf dem Markt
Deshalb wollte ich euch um Hilfe bitten

Wer was gute hat einfach hier Poste pls

Greetz
Peter


----------



## Daniel_D (8. Juni 2011)

Hi Peter

Es gibt hier eigentlich kene Flatlander, auch in den weiteren Foren, bmx-forum.com, Bmxboard.de und teilewaage.de/forum2 sind kaum welche unterwegs.

Wenn du dich wirklich informieren willst, schau dort:

http://www.global-flat.com/smf/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petersq0n (8. Juni 2011)

Oh schade is die Community wirklich so klein geworden bzw nicht gewachsen in den letzten jahren ?


----------



## Daniel_D (8. Juni 2011)

Nein, ich glaube eher man hat sich von den anderen BMX Disziplinen zu weit entfernt. Da macht eine gemeinsame Community kaum noch Sinn. Ich denke schon, dass Flatland gewachsen ist, wie auch der ganze Sport. Es gibt etliche Shops und neue Marken.


----------



## petersq0n (8. Juni 2011)

zu dem Thema shops:
Du meinst es gibt viele Shops, meinst du online shops oder store? weil falls du online shops meinst, kann ich dir nicht zustimmen, zumindest nicht ganz, da ich zwar einige Shops finden konnte jedoch die Auswahl von Bikes mehr als beschränkt war.
Man findet ganze 3 Flatland Bikes in den Shops die ich gefunden habe

Falls ich da falsch liege und die noch par Shops weist die auch bisschen mehr Auswahl haben immer her damit


----------



## Daniel_D (8. Juni 2011)

http://www.kunstform.org/de wäre da. 
http://www.flatlandfuel.com zum Beispiel.

Die Auswahl an Kompletträdern ist wirklich nicht sonderlich. Aber Rahmen und Parts gibt es schon einige.


----------



## petersq0n (8. Juni 2011)

Ok die Seiten habe ich auch gefunden
Und da muss ich dir recht geben, Kompletträder ist die Auswahl fast 0, aber bei den einzelnen Parts gibts schon gute auswahl


----------

